# HD tv and 625 receiver = poor quality



## stpsx (May 22, 2006)

I have the 625 receiver and recently purchased an HD LCD. I currently have it connected via s video. The picture quality is very poor. Is there anything I can do to improve my picture? I am not interested in purchasing a HD receiver. I actually get a better picture on my tube tv. The TV has all the features: HDMI, DVI, SVideo, Composite. Please advise me on what I can do to increase my tv viewing quality when using my Dish Network


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Most LCD's are set to give the best picture quality via various HD connections from the receiver. The only way to improve the quality would be to get an HD receiver.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Only way to get better pic is to goto a 622.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You might try messing with the sharpness controls on the TV. If it's too sharp, you'll see all the compression artifacts.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

stpsx said:


> I have the 625 receiver and recently purchased an HD LCD. I currently have it connected via s video. The picture quality is very poor. Is there anything I can do to improve my picture? I am not interested in purchasing a HD receiver. I actually get a better picture on my tube tv. The TV has all the features: HDMI, DVI, SVideo, Composite. Please advise me on what I can do to increase my tv viewing quality when using my Dish Network


What brand and model number LCD did you purchase? Have you tried your OTA channels through the TV's ATSC tuner, or is the set an HD moniter?


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

olgeezer said:


> What brand and model number LCD did you purchase? Have you tried your OTA channels through the TV's ATSC tuner, or is the set an HD moniter?


I have the same issue. I am in the providence market and holding out to upgrade until my locals are available in HD. Plus the way the satellites are I will have to upgrade my dish and also add a second dish to the roof for HD.

My OTA channels are better then perfect and the DVD is great. But the 625 S-Video is not that great. I have a Samsung HP-S4253.

Any ideas how I can improve the video of the 625 using the S-video cable. Any upscaling equipment I can buy. Could I upgrade to the vip622 without the HD package or add the second dish to the roof.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Ken


----------

